# ~ Tiger Woods Family Christmas Card ~



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

"Couldn't Resist Part Deux" \\/


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!:d


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good one!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like tiger's swing..ing is over for now.
Some other sweet young lady :roll: turned in a very incriminating cell phone message from him. :-o[-o<


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jesper Parnivek, the golfer that introduced Tiger to Ms Tiger said; next time she needs to use a driver instead of a three iron.
This will be a memory by the time he wins the Masters in April.
DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I wonder if he will lose some of his lucrative sponsorships over the B.S?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Jesper Parnivek, the golfer that introduced Tiger to Ms Tiger said; next time she needs to use a driver instead of a three iron.
> This will be a memory by the time he wins the Masters in April.
> DFrost


LoL....



Geoff Empey said:


> I wonder if he will lose some of his lucrative sponsorships over the B.S?


I doubt it, its not like he was caught smoking pot or anything.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> LoL....
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, its not like he was caught smoking pot or anything.


I agree. He really hasn't broken any laws. He's not the first professional golfer to have an affair(s). Nike has already said they will stand behind him and respect his wish for privacy.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Let me get this straight multimillionaire sport athletes have affairs?

say it isn't so, I am shocked


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> Let me get this straight multimillionaire sport athletes have affairs?
> 
> say it isn't so, I am shocked


I know, I was stunned when I heard about it myself. Who woulda thought........

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I know, I was stunned when I heard about it myself. Who woulda thought........
> 
> DFrost


Thats great, good to see some funny humor on here. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> Let me get this straight multimillionaire sport athletes have affairs?
> 
> say it isn't so, I am shocked


Next thing you know the president will be having sex in the Oval Office :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Terry


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> Next thing you know the president will be having sex in the Oval Office :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Terry




Yeah, like that would ever happen. If there is anyone out there thinking that has only happened once, I have this bridge I've been trying to sell for years.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

One day Tiger is going to come home to a half dozen protection dogs with his wife smiling. Next time she wont have to pull out the clubs. 
I wonder if you can train a dog to detect if certain Tiger parts have been places they weren’t supposed to be? You know… Crotch sniffers. 
 What kind of alert do you think she would want.. a bite?


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Alright, let me get this in before someone says this is all in bad taste. What's the difference between a golf ball and an Escalade? Tiger can drive a golf ball 400 yards. Go ahead, rip me up.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah I guess the Sexy Hot Blond Norwegian wasn't enough to keep Tiger from filling another tank.. I still would've liked to see video of the said .. 'ahem' crash. 

Multimillion $$$ endoresment deals with Nike, Gillette etc .. Having your favourite driver upside the head after your wife finds out you have been dipping your putter on another green .. Priceless! 

Not so squeaky clean now ..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Call me a traitor. The wife has her shit kinda together. He doesn't. She flipped out and beat the car windows in when he was sneaking out.. He flipped out and wrecked the car.

She say **** this shit and forces him into a new prenup or tells Tiger "I am going to really **** with you if you don't sign it".

It's dollars and cents now.

Sound about right!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I wonder if he will lose some of his lucrative sponsorships over the B.S?



So it starts ... http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091208/ap_on_bi_ge/us_tiger_woods_gatorade_2 

They say it was a decision from months before ... sure sure.. :roll: Perfect timing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Poor guy. If he were to lose his sponsorship, which ain't gonna happen, he'd have to survive with the paltry 10 to 12 million he wins on tours each year. Don't know how anyone could survive on that income. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I recently saw where the wife is talking about moving back to Norway, but her TWIN sister and mother are now in the US. "I'm leaving your cheating azz and moving back home, but I'm leaving my twin sister here?"
There has got to be a joke in there somewhere. :-0


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Norway? Elin is from sweden.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nobody really cares, she is not from the US, and of course is held at a lower standard.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Let me see ---- in order to maintain his PGA card he has to play in a minimum of 15 tournements, add a couple here and there, ie Masters, PGA, US Open, that's 18. Ahhh all he is doing is building an 18 ho course.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Erik Berg said:


> Norway? Elin is from sweden.


Blame it on Geoff E who posted
"Yeah I guess the Sexy Hot Blond Norwegian wasn't enough to keep Tiger from filling another tank.. I still would've liked to see video of the said .. 'ahem' crash."

I wasn't paying that much attention to where Elin was from.
I just thought it was amusing that her twin sister was now
staying at Tigers "Den"


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Blame it on Geoff E who posted
> "Yeah I guess the Sexy Hot Blond Norwegian wasn't enough to keep Tiger from filling another tank.. I still would've liked to see video of the said .. 'ahem' crash."
> 
> I wasn't paying that much attention to where Elin was from.
> ...


 Oh man... Swedish twins. Some people have all the luck... Ungrateful bastard.[-( That wife must be a real pain in the ass if he's going to cheat on her with an ugly pancake waitress.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> .[-( That wife must be a real pain in the ass if he's going to cheat on her with an ugly pancake waitress.


No matter how good looking someone may be, the old saying: "Somewhere, someone is tired of her sh**", will always apply.

That doesn't excuse infidelity, I'm only stating a fact. 

DFrost


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Oh man... Swedish twins. Some people have all the luck... Ungrateful bastard.[-( That wife must be a real pain in the ass if he's going to cheat on her with an ugly pancake waitress.


"As in the Dark all Cats are grey . . ."
-Benjamin Franklin

That said, I'd have stuck with my hot Swedish wife and mother of my child. It must have been kind of awkward having your multiple affairs revealed to the world, then your in-laws come to visit. Probably not the warmest of receptions.

-Cheers


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Can't help but wonder why she wasn't charged with spousal abuse. People say we are all equal.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wouldn't he initiate that complaint?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Police were present. If they see signs of spousal abuse, they have to take action. A complainant is not needed. the evidence must have supported the injuries being caused by the crash. 

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I heard the air bags didn't even deploy. Couldn't have been that bad. I figured his bad driving was because he was in a big hurry because he was getting the crap beat out of him.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I hear 8,000 dollars damage to the vehicle. Which means you don't have to hurt too much. Tiger is blaming the accident on the car. It's a well-known fact golfers always blame the Caddy.

DFrost


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

All that money can't fix stupid...or horny


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> ... It's a well-known fact golfers always blame the Caddy.
> 
> DFrost





hee hee


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Blame it on Geoff E who posted
> "Yeah I guess the Sexy Hot Blond Norwegian wasn't enough to keep Tiger from filling another tank.. I still would've liked to see video of the said .. 'ahem' crash."
> 
> I wasn't paying that much attention to where Elin was from.
> ...


Yeah my fault Erik! She still is blonde and hot I got that part right! Don't beat me with a 5 Iron ok?!? [-o<


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yeah my fault Erik! She still is blonde and hot I got that part right! Don't beat me with a 5 Iron ok?!? [-o<



Geoff,

Once I hear the blonde and hot part, everything else sounds
like blah blah blah.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Geoff,
> 
> Once I hear the blonde and hot part, everything else sounds
> like blah blah blah.....



Like the adults in the Charlie Brown cartoons who are all just trombone-riff background noise? :lol:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Poor guy. If he were to lose his sponsorship, which ain't gonna happen, he'd have to survive with the paltry 10 to 12 million he wins on tours each year. Don't know how anyone could survive on that income.


Yeah it sure is a tragedy to make that paltry sum .. 

Even Ben Johnson the Sprinter who lost his Gold medal in 1988 for testing positive for 'roids still gets sponsorship! Stuff like this never ceases to amaze me.. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/news/story?id=2382884 

Since Tiger lost his Gatorade sponsorship maybe he could replace it with this product .. since the name is "cheetah" it fits well with Tiger's current family life.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.amigo-play.com/2613/Tiger-Hunting.html

What is this world coming to :razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Let me see ---- in order to maintain his PGA card he has to play in a minimum of 15 tournements, add a couple here and there, ie Masters, PGA, US Open, that's 18. Ahhh all he is doing is building an 18 ho course.
> 
> DFrost


 
I think he's on the 10 ho now........I got it! :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What do you think hostesses do at night clubs ?? LOL I thought it was a given that people knew that they are whores.

There are plenty worse little spoiled talentless brat of the moments out there, doing a lot worse. If the wife had any pride she would be out of the house already. 

So, is she still there ?? Can you say Hostess ?? LOL

"It's for the children" LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What do you think hostesses do at night clubs ?? LOL I thought it was a given that people knew that they are whores.
> 
> There are plenty worse little spoiled talentless brat of the moments out there, doing a lot worse. If the wife had any pride she would be out of the house already.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the MONEY, MONEY, MONEY!!! =D>=D>


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I hear the wife took the kids and split Monday night. Her sister and mother were still in the mansion, that didn't make any sense. Who knows, reporters will say anything these days. I just heard it on the news, after football and thought "you go sista". I turned the TV off before the whole story aired. It was just the announcements they make before commercial break.

I'm hoping it's true.


----------

